# Richard Tucker Gala 2015: Blown Away



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

What a marvelous program with incredible singers. I feel that in Jamie Barton and Christine Goerke we are hearing singing on the level of the Golden Age of Opera back in my youth. Both have sensationally huge voices that are very flexible, that are uncommonly beautiful and with which they imbue with great musicality and drama. I can't think of any soprano who has sung O Don Fatale with more of a contralto like richness down low. Jesus Christ! Then she turned around and Goerke let the voive just SOAR!!! Also, both are large women who were attired in extremely flattering manners and looked marvelous. Stephen Costello is a fine tenor but more importantly he is fricken movie star gorgeous. Larry Brownlee I like even better than the gorgeous JD Florez. Renee is on the verge of retirement and still sounds and looks most wonderful. Let me know what you think. I'm a little high from the performance.


----------



## kineno (Jan 24, 2015)

You forgot to mention Christine and Jamie's chest-bump when they went backstage ;-) but seriously, I completely agree with everything you said (Bocelli's presence was most unfortunate and embarrassing).


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

kineno said:


> You forgot to mention Christine and Jamie's chest-bump when they went backstage ;-) but seriously, I completely agree with everything you said (Bocelli's presence was most unfortunate and embarrassing).


I fast forwarded through his performances. Still, some people who would normally not watch the Tucker Awards might have to see Bocelli.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

I had never heard Christine Goerke before and was blown away! I also like that she seems like a real actress as well. I'm looking forward to her Met Brunnhilde very much (can only hope it is an HD).

Lawrence Brownlee's rendition of "Terra amica" was also a standout. He brought the fireworks. Probably woke the crowd up with such lively music! What a great choice, and he sure has the vocals for it.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I happened to find myself in the audience at David Geffen Hall last November for that concert, albeit only a few rows from the back of the auditorium. A truly amazing evening, with one standout performance after the next.

My feelings about the inclusion of Mr. Bocelli were decidedly mixed, but he presented himself well in such illustrious company and he was warmly received. I don't know if they mentioned, but every attendee found a copy of his latest CD taped to their seat. Now what I am supposed to do with _that_? :devil:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> I happened to find myself in the audience at David Geffen Hall last November for that concert, albeit only a few rows from the back of the auditorium. A truly amazing evening, with one standout performance after the next.
> 
> My feelings about the inclusion of Mr. Bocelli were decidedly mixed, but he presented himself well in such illustrious company and he was warmly received. I don't know if they mentioned, but every attendee found a copy of his latest CD taped to their seat. Now what I am supposed to do with _that_? :devil:
> 
> View attachment 81229


 Cavaradossi:What confused me was I thought they awarded a new Richard Tucker Award at this concert but I don't remember seeing a winner... just former winners. Was Goerke's voice as big as it sounded on TV?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Jamie Barton was this year's winner. There was a brief speech by Richard Tucker's son, but I think the actual award is presented earlier in the year. The Gala Concert is more a recognition of the winner after the fact.

I didn't see the TV broadcast, but Goerke's was probably the biggest voice there, followed closely by Jamie Barton. Actually, at least from our seats, there were some balance problems with the other singers, with the orchestra overpowering them at some points, such as Piotr Beczala's _Nessun Dorma_.

I also got to see Goerke's _Turandot_ last fall - yes, it's a big, beautiful voice.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't see the Gala, but...Andrea Bocelli was included?! I won't say any more for fear of offending any fans of his, but frankly I'm very surprised.

Lawrence Brownlee is one of the few Met Opera regulars I've heard in person, and I guess I _slightly_ prefer his sound to Juan Diego Florez's. Actually, though, I've always thought they complement each other: Florez's bright and effervescent timbre and Brownlee's darker, mellower one.

I've heard Goerke in person, too, and her voice is quite big, especially on the low notes, which is surprising for a soprano.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Off to youtube for me i think..... whooosh!

Mission accomplished and Wow! yes....absolutely


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

The 2016 Richard Tucker Gala is going on now, and currently streaming on Medici.tv. They said it would be available on demand for a month.

Several people have posted the program to Twitter.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

With regards to that program it should be noted that Yusif Eyvazov broke his foot and was unable to perform. They skipped the arias he was scheduled for, including the duet with Anna Netrebko.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The gala was simply marvelous -- everyone.
But if I had to pick just one favorite that touched my soul it would have to be that plaintive duet of Cornelia and Sesto from "Giulio Cesare" with Jamie Barton and Joyce di Donato. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Overall, I was thrilled.

Fleming still looks and sounds gorgeous. Tamara Wilson absolutely nailed the excerpts from Verdi and Bellini. Agree with nina foresti, the duet of DiDonato and Barton is something special.

Any ideas if the aria from _Great Scott_ sung by DiDonato is available elsewhere?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

silentio said:


> Overall, I was thrilled.
> 
> Fleming still looks and sounds gorgeous. Tamara Wilson absolutely nailed the excerpts from Verdi and Bellini. Agree with nina foresti, the duet of DiDonato and Barton is something special.
> 
> Any ideas if the aria from _Great Scott_ sung by DiDonato is available elsewhere?


It comes from within. :kiss:


----------



## cheftimmyr (Oct 28, 2015)

I heard Goerke in Houston this year as Brunnhilde in "Siegfried"... she was excellent! Going back for Gotterdammerung in 2017...


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Here it is:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

cheftimmyr said:


> I heard Goerke in Houston this year as Brunnhilde in "Siegfried"... she was excellent! Going back for Gotterdammerung in 2017...


I'm jealous!!!! As her voice has grown in size I get the feeling she tends to go flat at the top. Other than that, the voice is thrilling with a contralto extension at the bottom. She is a dynamite actreess. Years ago she sang Norma in Seattle ahd sand a high D that was the closest to Sutherland I'll ever get.


----------

